# "Hybrid library"



## rrichard63 (Nov 16, 2017)

Is there a single, agreed-on definition of the term "hybrid library"? If so, what is it?


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 16, 2017)

rrichard63 said:


> Is there a single, agreed-on definition of the term "hybrid library"? If so, what is it?



My guess is anything that doesn't sound real and not from synths but a mix of both.


----------



## Daniel James (Nov 17, 2017)

Its a flexible term. I usually take it as something not organic mixing with something organic at some stage. Be that synths layered with orchestra, synth like sounds made with organic instruments etc

For example a synth by itself to me wouldn't be Hybrid until it interacted with something organic...either in its source sounds or what its end result is being blended with.

A hybrid of the two. Hence the word.

Now days however the word is attached to a genre of music which is in its construction 'hybrid'but the term is used to evoke a more aggressive and powerful sound.

In a musical term dictionary it would probably be

Hybrid:

The blending of organic and non organic sounds to create a 'hybrid' result.

or

An aggressive and powerful genre of music. See 'Epic'

-DJ


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 17, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> A hybrid of the two...
> 
> -DJ



I see what you did there


----------



## Daniel James (Nov 17, 2017)

Jdiggity1 said:


> I see what you did there



Where do you think we got the name from xD

-DJ


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 17, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> Where do you think we got the name from xD
> 
> -DJ



I figured "Hybrid One" must have been taken.


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 17, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> Nowadays however the word is attached to a genre of music which is in its construction 'hybrid'but the term is used to evoke a more aggressive and powerful sound.


In other words, the second definition is connected to the first because the "aggressive and powerful sound" is produced using instruments that combine organic and non-organic sources and processes.

Would it be fair to say that I could substitute "multi-sampled" and "synthesized" for "organic" and "non-organic" without changing the meaning too much?

Thank you, Daniel.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Nov 17, 2017)

I always thought hybrid was just the term used to describe tracks that used both orchestral and synthesised sounds in them. 

In terms of a library, Albion One fits the bill with its orchestral section and Stephenson steam band section.


----------



## String-for-sale (Nov 20, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> Where do you think we got the name from xD
> 
> -DJ


When your next project is ready, will you rename your company to Hybrid Three?


----------

